# Négociations



## Cha 72 (15 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous!

J’ai un petit soucis avec un PE et j’aimerais votre avis!

Il y a un mois, ce PE me propose un avenant qui alourdirait mes horaires (accueille le mercredi après-midi et le vendredi après-midi, ce que je ne faisais pas jusqu’à maintenant).
Avenant qui prendrait effet le 22 Août. 

Je lui répond à ce moment là que c’est possible mais que je souhaiterais seulement passer le goûter de 1€ à 1,50€, elle est ok!

Seulement, ce midi en venant récupérer son enfant, elle me dit que ses collègues trouve mes goûters trop chers (Lol) et qu’elle veut maintenant fournir les repas!

Je lui dit donc ok, mais que, moi aussi, après réflexion j’ai une requête à faire… Mon taux horaire net passerait de 3,00€ à 3,20€net! Là elle me rétorque que je suis déjà très cher à 3€ 
(Re lol).

Bref… Je suis dans une région où le manque de solution de garde est vraiment présent! Nous sommes toutes complètes pour des mois et pas de crèche aux alentours!

Ma question est: Ai je raison de réagir comme ça? 
Ps: mes 3 autres contrats signés après celui ci sont entre 3,50 et 3,70€ net!

Bonne journée!!


----------



## angèle1982 (15 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir et bien perso je refuse l'avenant et j'espère le licenciement car un PE n'a pas à parler ainsi ! mais vous avez raison de lui répondre du tac au tac ... super d'avoir augmenté votre taux horaire depuis ce contrat surtout si il y a pénurie d'ass mat ! ne calez pas ...


----------



## nounoucat1 (15 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour 3,20 ce n'est pas exagéré. Si elle n'accepte pas refuser l'avenant. Vous barrez l'avenant en écrivant refusé a telle date .
Quand vous avez dit que vous acceptiez d'alourdir le planning c'était seulement oralement? Et quand vous avez demandé plus pour le goûter elle décide de fournir les repas puis après 3,20 c'est trop elle abuse.
S'il y a beaucoup de travail par chez vous et que le refus de l'avenant vous mène au licenciement.vous pourrez peut être avoir un nouveau contrat à votre tarif actuel?


----------



## Chantou1 (15 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir,

Il faut absolument VOUS EN DEBARASSER.

Allez hop un autre contrat et même le prochain je prendrais + que les 2 autres. 

Essayez + …

3€ ! …. 👎🏼👎🏼🤑


----------



## Emily (15 Juillet 2022)

*Bonsoir,
les parents abusent vraiment.
vous refusez l'avenant, nous ne sommes pas des marchands de tapis.
De plus vous ne manquez pas de demandes.
En crèche ils n'oseraient pas négocier ou parler de cette façon.
Nous ne sommes pas baby sitter mais des professionnelles.
L'inflation on en parle .... Eux mêmes ne travailleraient certainement pas avec votre taux horaires.
Pour les repas et bien lorsqu'on regarde les prix en crèche ou à l'école nous sommes bien loin de nos tarifs et là les parents acceptent 😡.
Bon courage, mieux vos voir pour un autre contrat.
Ce sont les parents qui vont être embêté a trouver une autre assistante maternelle pas vous alors ne leur laissez pas le choix, soit ils acceptent vos conditions soit ils cherchent ailleurs.*


----------



## Chantou1 (15 Juillet 2022)

J’ai un parent l’année dernière que j’avais reçu et m’avait dit que pour le repas qu’est-ce qui justifiait mon prix.  J’ai donc expliqué et SURTOUT écourté l’entretien. 

J’ai appris qu’il n’a trouvé personne et qu’il a dû faire venir sa mère de 71 ans qui avait eu une opération à la hanche pour garder son enfant de 2 ans ! Sa mère a été ensuite hospitalisée et donc il a été dans une grosse MERDE !

Notre travail doit être rémunéré à sa juste valeur et ENCORE il n’est pas assez à mon avis vu l’ENORME RESPONSABILITÉ que l’on a. 

Un enfant = Une vie = sinon PRISON


----------



## LadyA. (15 Juillet 2022)

Mais enfin, puisque vous avez énormément de demandes, prenez le tarif max !
3€, c'est bcp trop bas . Payez vous en plus le luxe de choisir des contrats avec des pe sympas. Du coup perso je refuse l'avenant,  je cherche un autre super cobtrat et je la plante


----------



## zabeth 1 (15 Juillet 2022)

Comme les collègues, ciao, bye bye ! 
Vous refusez l'avenant, horaires et tarif du goûter, et si ça lui plait pas, elle vous licencie. Faut pas exagérer !
et ne vous faites pas de nœuds au cerveau avec des PE pareils, qui ne vous respectent pas. 

C'est hallucinant de chipoter pour de malheureux centimes ; ça fait pitié.
Bon courage.


----------



## Cha 72 (16 Juillet 2022)

angèle1982 a dit: 


> Bonsoir et bien perso je refuse l'avenant et j'espère le licenciement car un PE n'a pas à parler ainsi ! mais vous avez raison de lui répondre du tac au tac ... super d'avoir augmenté votre taux horaire depuis ce contrat surtout si il y a pénurie d'ass mat ! ne calez pas ...



Je la laisse réfléchir et je vois après je pense! Le soucis c’est que j’adore mon petit Loulou!
Mais si je vois qu’elle continue de chipoter… Au suivant! 😂


----------



## Cha 72 (16 Juillet 2022)

LadyA. a dit: 


> Mais enfin, puisque vous avez énormément de demandes, prenez le tarif max !
> 3€, c'est bcp trop bas . Payez vous en plus le luxe de choisir des contrats avec des pe sympas. Du coup perso je refuse l'avenant,  je cherche un autre super cobtrat et je la plante


A l’origine c’était de supers PE! 🤩 Pis c’était un de mes premiers… Maintenant, si j’ai l’occasion de signer ailleurs, je le ferais! 😉


----------



## Cha 72 (16 Juillet 2022)

Merci à toutes! Je vois que mes demandes ne choquent personne, je suis rassurée! 🙏
Bon week-end ! 😘


----------



## Catie6432 (16 Juillet 2022)

Cha 72 a dit: 


> A l’origine c’était de supers PE! 🤩 Pis c’était un de mes premiers… Maintenant, si j’ai l’occasion de signer ailleurs, je le ferais! 😉


Bonjour
Je refuse l'avenant. J'active pôle emploi le temps de trouver un autre accueil. 
Je ne compose plus depuis longtemps avec des parents employeurs qui me manquent de respect et favorisent leur portefeuille au bien être de leur enfant et au respect de leur salariée.


----------



## angèle1982 (16 Juillet 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> J’ai un parent l’année dernière que j’avais reçu et m’avait dit que pour le repas qu’est-ce qui justifiait mon prix.  J’ai donc expliqué et SURTOUT écourté l’entretien.
> 
> J’ai appris qu’il n’a trouvé personne et qu’il a dû faire venir sa mère de 71 ans qui avait eu une opération à la hanche pour garder son enfant de 2 ans ! Sa mère a été ensuite hospitalisée et donc il a été dans une grosse MERDE !
> 
> ...


Je rigole pour la mamie pas pour le reste bien sûr !!!


Cha 72 a dit: 


> Je la laisse réfléchir et je vois après je pense! Le soucis c’est que j’adore mon petit Loulou!
> Mais si je vois qu’elle continue de chipoter… Au suivant! 😂


On est plus ou moins attaché à nos loulous j'ai dû démissionner d'un PE qui chipotait également sur tout il a essayé de me rattraper par 3 fois mais perso qd c'est fini c'est fini et oui çà m'a fait mal au coeur pour le petit mais c'est comme çà ! de plus je le voyais chaque jour avec sa nouvelle ass mat et il me regardait avec des yeux malheureux et là j'avais mal au coeur puis ils ont fini par déménager ... alors vous allez en avoir gros sur la patate comme on dit mais il ne faut pas continuer avec ce genre de PE surtout que vous avez de la demande ! REFUSEZ l'avenant ...


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (16 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour 

Plus de travail = plus de rémunération.
3€ NET ??? Non, là faut pas pousser. C'est peu quand même.
Combien d'heures sont mensualisées ou vont l'êtres ?
Je ne connais pas la sitution de ce parent, mais l'aide médiane est à environ 298€ + 95€ (max) de crédit d'impôt.
Voilà de quoi déduire du salaire net. 
Quelques parents ont aussi des aides patronales.

Là en août, il y a de nouveau la revalorisation du smic, il serait juste que vous puissiez négocier une augmentation de salaire;

Ce serait la condition pour accepter un avenant qui bloquerait mon temps libre.


----------



## Chantou1 (16 Juillet 2022)

Angèle 

En + une sacré maison et voitures allemandes neuves  … donc très très très aisés car maison achetée en 2021 et je sais le montant puisque application sur internet tu connais le montant qu’elle a été vendue. Et il regardait à mon tarif journalier pour la nourriture. 

A la cantine c’est le même prix voir + 
Un de ses fils y est ! 

Des gens comme ça il faut vite zapper. 

Très triste pour la mamie car un moment donné elle était obligée de s’appuyer sur la poussette pour marcher.


----------



## Catseyes86 (21 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour
Assistante maternelle depuis 18 ans, je ne supporte plus les demandes de baisse de salaire d avenant pour réduire, de chipotage du quart d heure, c est vraiment le côté que je déteste dans ce beau métier
Comment faites vous pour gérer cette partie, j ai du mal à refuser, même si je me fais violence, je me sens agressée lors de demandes auxquelles je ne m attend jamais....
merci


----------



## liline17 (21 Juillet 2022)

J'ai déménagé il y a 2 ans, pour une région avec très peu de chomage, pourtant la première année, j'ai eu 7 demandes de baisses d'heures, j'ai négocié à chaque fois et me suis fait licencier 4 fois, ça m'a endurcie, et je cède moins maintenant, surtout qu'à chaque fois, j'ai trouvé de suite un meilleur contrat et très rapidement, pour les mamans qui m'ont licencié, c'était plus compliqué de me remplacer, bien fait pour elle!


----------



## Chantou1 (21 Juillet 2022)

Alors ça va sans doute en choquer quelques unes mais avec le temps et l’expérience, je ne m’attache plus aux enfants (ce que m’avait conseillé ma 1ere puéricultrice « NE PAS S’ATTACHER AUX ENFANTS « )

Je trouvais ça curieux et même invraisemblable MAIS maintenant JE comprends et valide à 100%.

JE pense que cela vient des rapports avec les parents. Sans parler de conflit, non pas du tout, mais leur façon de faire commence à m’exaspérer… donc c’est un job TRÈS sympa avec les petits, ça c’est certain, mais les parents ça devient « difficile » pour certains comportements…

Donc le mieux, JE ZAPPE et JE pense à la bonne journée que je vais passer avec eux et ils ne sont là que pour x mois ou x années. 

Et après c’est normal ils n’ont pas le temps ou ont parfois quand même une pensée mais la vie ne s’arrête pas à leurs enfants. 

J’ai ma vie et eux la leur.

L’essentiel est de passer de bonnes journées avec les petits. 

Tout ça pour dire … je m’égare … je n’ai AUCUN SCRUPULE à dire NON 

Ça devient même AUTOMATIQUE


----------



## Chantou1 (21 Juillet 2022)

Bonne nuit Angèle 🥱😴


----------



## angèle1982 (21 Juillet 2022)

Chantou il y a des enfants avec qui cela passe mieux qu'avec d'autres idem avec les PE ! dans ma vie je n'ai regretté le départ qu'un de mes petits car c'est moi qui est dû démissionner à cause de la connerie et la radinerie de ses parents j'ai pleuré je l'avoue ... mais moi aussi avec le temps et l'expérience j'ai lâché prise donc je te comprends que trop bien ! et je pense que la plupart d'entre nous sont ainsi !!! j'ai la chance de revoir mes petits dans mon village ils me font fête à chaque fois mais sont encore plus attachés à leur "tonton" mon mari c'est marrant mais je n'en suis pas jalouse du tout ... il y a plus de 20 ans mon mari me gardait (même si interdit) un petit pendant que j'allais emmené mon fils et une autre petite à l'école ... il jouait avec lui ils étaient très attachés l'un à l'autre un lien s'était crée ... ce petit et sa maman qui s'était séparée du papa a déménagé plus loin et lors d'une fête de notre village ils sont venus et mon mari et ce petit se sont revus ils ont pleuré en se voyant (moi aussi de les voir !!!!!) c'était trop beau ... mon mari a changé de travail et n'a plus été en contact avec les petits à part le soir mais çà reste une belle histoire ...


----------



## angèle1982 (21 Juillet 2022)

A toi aussi Chantou !!!


----------



## liline17 (21 Juillet 2022)

Je les aimes mes petits, mais quand il s'agit de négociation, je mets ça de côté, comme le font leur parents quand ils veulent faire des économies sur mon dos, ils savent que le risque est de devoir trouver une autre AM, et c'est eux qui choisissent de refuser de négocier, ce sont donc eux les responsables du changement d'AM de leur enfant.


----------



## Pity (22 Juillet 2022)

J'adore mes loulous mais quand on touche à mon salaire...je deviens intraitable !

J'informe dès le départ aux parents, que je souhaite un certain montant de salaire pour leur demande....ils ont des factures à payer mais moi également 
Et que en dessous de ce montant... je refuse tout simplement ... c'est à prendre où à laisser 
Je ne fais plus de péri depuis plusieures années, trop compliqué et salaire de misère pour bloquer une place complète .

Je pense déjà à ma retraite, encore 9 ans à faire..il faut tout calculer maintenant


----------



## Kat (22 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour
Je serai vous jimposerai le tarif car en plus il est revu à la hausse depuis début juillet
Surtout si pour vos autres contrats ça passe
Peut être lui conseiller d'arrêter de travailler pour s'occuper de son enfant si c'est vraiment trop cher pour elle
Pour info vous n'êtes pas chère chez nous c'est bcp plus


----------

